# add partner to provisional subclass 489 visa



## Harry_Chandi (Oct 5, 2012)

I read information on immi website that applicant filing subclass 489 visa (provisional) cannot add partner to visa application *after lodgement*. I have query related to this:


a) If applicant's marital status is single while applying for visa and get married after visa approval, does it means that he/she would not be able to add partner to visa application afterwards (bcz 489 is provisional visa for 4 years) ? Please clarify if anybdy have some idea abt this.....


----------



## radyjame (Oct 1, 2012)

Harry_Chandi said:


> I read information on immi website that applicant filing subclass 489 visa (provisional) cannot add partner to visa application *after lodgement*. I have query related to this:
> 
> 
> a) If applicant's marital status is single while applying for visa and get married after visa approval, does it means that he/she would not be able to add partner to visa application afterwards (bcz 489 is provisional visa for 4 years) ? Please clarify if anybdy have some idea abt this.....


I read your quote, and i think u need a insurance to get licence for life time.i know about a company name *allied insurance group*, so if u want to get more information,i think they can help you.


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

Harry_Chandi said:


> I read information on immi website that applicant filing subclass 489 visa (provisional) cannot add partner to visa application *after lodgement*. I have query related to this:
> 
> 
> a) If applicant's marital status is single while applying for visa and get married after visa approval, does it means that he/she would not be able to add partner to visa application afterwards (bcz 489 is provisional visa for 4 years) ? Please clarify if anybdy have some idea abt this.....


I'm taking it you're saying the Visa has been granted...so your wife would have to apply for a spouse visa .


----------



## Harry_Chandi (Oct 5, 2012)

My concern is tht .....If applicant is in australia on 489 provisional visa (not a PR visa), n applicant get married, so would applicant b able to invite spouse to australia ? OR applicant would be able to invite partner to australia, only whn 489 visa would b converted to PR visa only after 4 yrs?


----------

